# regan from the exorcist help



## medusa (Jun 20, 2004)

From what I remember from the movie,she wore a long sleeve white nightgown.There was a point in the movie where she kind of kneeling on the bed with her arms raised and you could see the ripped straps on her wrists where they had bound her to the bed and she broke loose;you might want to add those.Her hair was a mess!!!As for makeup,you can find a good photo of her online and try to copy.I know that her face had alot of cuts( i assume from the holy water hitting her skin).You might also want to purchase some good FX lenses.I think her eyes were yellow but don't hold me to that.Don't forget to apply makeup with cuts,etc. to your hands, arms and legs too if they will be visable.Your nightgown would be a bit torn and tattered and maybe you could apply something that looks like green vomit down the front(YUK...lol).If you could find a cheap voice changer to hide under your gown,you could probably even pull off a demonic voice.
Hope this helps.


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Something that may help is posting a good head shot of her and a good head shot of you.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

*Some Pics Of Regan*

Hope this helps and yes she did wear a long white night gown it was long sleeved kinda like the cotton nightgowns worn in the 80's good luck on your costume also she did have the yellow eyes as someone posted before


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

She had several cuts on her right cheek, a forked shaped cut on her left cheek, a couple of small cuts on her chin, a couple of small ones on her forehead, and one on on the bridge of her nose.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Ben Nye makes a tooth rot make-up that you apply to your teeth (after you have dried the teeth off). It would make your costume look even more authentic. Some latex and tissue formed in the shape of cuts with some fresh scab make-up would make those cuts look even more realistic. 

This thread and pictures were good timing, I bought a Barbie head that I wanted to make up like Regan. It has a hole in the bottom, I thought I'd put a rotisserie motor attached to her head.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

medusa said:


> I know that her face had alot of cuts( i assume from the holy water hitting her skin).


I have the special edition of "The Exorcist" and in the commentary, I think they said that the cuts were self-inflicted.


----------



## mistress stefany (Sep 3, 2007)

wow thanks to everyone that is helping me out... i think that i can puill it off cause i have a lot of friends that say that i look like linda blair. I will be sure to post a pic when i get one that is decent enouph to post... thanks a lot to everyone...


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

This isn't help, but just a funny anecdote - I was Regan one year with the white nightgown and green barf down the front and a cross burned in my forehead. I ratted my hair to make it look nasty and I think I lost hair for about two weeks afterward. I was scared I'd end up bald!! LOL I don't think I've ratted my hair EVER since (this was in 1994 or 1995).


----------



## halloweenking (Aug 6, 2007)

Haha she's hidious. Just mox white and light gray face paint, then get red and brown for the cuts but just make that part thicker. Also if you can get fake finger nails it adds a cool demon affect and those black contacts.


----------



## RRguy (Jul 14, 2007)

I was just thinking that one of the creepiest scenes of the movie was when Regan sticks out her tongue.

Last year I found a tongue on a costume site similar to Regan's that could be worn over your own. After everyone has seen your costume, you could put on the tongue when nobody is looking. This might really creep them out.

I wanted to include a link to the site, but now I can't find it. Sorry. Maybe you can find it. Just a thought.


----------

